#  Krankenpflege >   Extreme Körperliche Schwäche nach Op und Krankenhaus >

## missstone

Hallo zusammen,  
Ich muss hier mal ne Frage stellen. Mein Vater 76 kommt nach einem längeren Krankenhaus Aufenthalt nicht mehr auf dir Beine.  Er war als erstes eingewiesen mit Verdacht auf Schlaganfall, das hatte sich aber als harnwegsinfekt und vorhoffilmmern raus gestellt und wurde nach ner Woche wieder entlassen. 2 Wochen später war ich mit ihm mehrfach in der Notaufnahme  wegen krampf artigen Schmerzen im Bauchraum sie haben ihn dann da behalten. Sein Gesundheitszustand wurde von Tag zu Tag schlechter, er hatte dann fast 2 Wochen 40 Fieber bis er dann am ganzen Körper gelb wurde. Es wurden diverse Untersuchungen gemacht ct, MRT, magenspiegelung ect. Danach kam er auf die chirurgische und er würde an der Galle operiert. Dabei haben sie festgestellt das die gallenblase komplett voll eiter war und noch diverse Steine drin waren.dieses wurde entfernt. Nach der Operation war er sehe schwach und hat 4 x Blut bekommen. Nun ist er zuhause und wie ein pflegefall. Laufen geht nur schwer,nix und kaum ohne hilfe essen ager Nicht und Trinken erstrecht nicht. Wie lange kann dieser Zustand noch anhalten meine Mutter und ich sind ziemlich am Ende der Kräfte. Über einen Tipp was wir machen könnten oder wie lange der Zustand noch dauern könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar! 
Viele dank bereis in voraus. 
Missstone

----------


## josie

Hallo Missstone!
Im Alter deines Vaters erholt man sich von so einer schweren Erkrankung nicht so schnell, es kann auch sein, daß der Zustand sich nicht mehr sich soviel bessert, daß er wieder wie vor der Erkrankung wird. 
Da kommen ja mehrere Diagnosen zusammen, viele Betroffene geht es schon mit der Diagnose Vorhofflimmern nicht gut und das hat sich bei deinem Vater z.B. ja nicht verändert, als das Vorhofflimmern ist auch nach der OP geblieben. 
Dann die vereiterte Gallenblase ist Kräfte zehrend, weil das in der Regel über die Blutbahn nicht "nur" die Gallenblase betrifft, sondern den ganzen Körper und das kann schon ein paar Monate dauern, bis eine Besserung eintritt. 
Um euch zu entlasten, solltet ihr mit dem HA sprechen, ob ihr die Sozialstation miteinbezieht? und eine Pflegestufe beantragt.

----------


## magdalenaT

Meine beste Freundin, hat wie ihr ähnliches durchlebt, ihr Vater hatte zwei schwere Herzinfarkte, bis er sich erholt hat dauerte es einige Zeit. Alleine waren sie der Aufgabe nicht gewachsen, also haben sie eine Pflegestufe beantragt und bewilligt bekommen.  
Wie geht es deinem Vater momentan, fühlt er sich momentan besser?

----------

